# Best Weight Gaining Method for those in Recuperation



## HollyWoodCole (Oct 31, 2018)

Hey Guys and Gals-

As some of you know my Brother in Law was in a catastrophic vehicle accident a few months ago.  He is mostly bedridden and is on the mend to some degree however he is down to 100lbs and weak af.  What would be your #1 method for putting some weight on this guy and to help him get some of his strength back to aid in rehabilitation?  If there are specific products you would use I would like to know what they are and where to find them.  Speaking all OTC of course.

Thanks for any and all help you can provide.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 31, 2018)

Is he able to move his limbs freely..?? 

Be specific on on much physical activity he can do, i know it is not much at all considering his condition.  

A basic and easy hi cal shake, whole milk, 20/30g whey, heavy whipping cream, dash of liquid egg white & olive oil.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 31, 2018)

Man, I can relate to this even though situations are completely different and I mean mainly about the eating....I was told to just eat anything...doesn't matter what it is...just to put the weight back on..but...you guys know I'm not like that sooooooooooo (cuz I wasn't going to add complete FAT weight back)...I just ate lots of bananas (lol) 

but....he's a guy at 100 lbs so I guess he could eat about anything ...just try and stay away from major sweets etc...just my .02 dear! Hope he gets better fast!!!

and btw...when I was at 118 lbs...I could barley stand long enough to was dishes but once I got up to a normal weight ...no issues!


----------



## Gadawg (Oct 31, 2018)

Immediate rehab. Whatever he can do. Bands, mobility exercises, whatever. Starting right away and forcing progression will benefit him a lot. I wouldnt waste my money on any supplements but calories are king. Protein amounts like any bodybuilder would ingest and trying to get in as much as possible like any of us would on a bulk. If hes on pain meds, he probably doesnt have a huge appetite so shakes are probably going to be necessary. And if hes open to it, a little weed goes a long way for the appetite.


----------



## snake (Oct 31, 2018)

I want a brotherin-law like you Cole!

A weight gainer protein shake is all I could think of.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 31, 2018)

This should be left up to the rehab specialists in the hospital.....Doubt anyone on here is qualified to provide any assistance.....


----------



## Seeker (Oct 31, 2018)

eating nutrient rich foods will help him get back to good health. Being only 100lbs probably means he will get full real quick so small meals throughout the day, healthy shakes too. After such an accident I would guess he'll have PT a few times a week. Maybe even meet with a nutritionist to see what vitamins he is seriously lacking because he most likely is. All the best to a speedy recovery


----------



## Jaydub (Oct 31, 2018)

I know they tell pregnant women that need more calories to drink mcdonalds chocolate shakes....


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Oct 31, 2018)

Thanks for the responses guys.

As far as the actual rehab goes, I'm not asking for help there as he has a PT coach that comes by their house regularly, my aim was more along the lines of trying to provide nutritional energy and getting some weight on the guy so he does have the strength to actually perform the prescribed PT.  Thanks again guys and gal


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 31, 2018)

HollyWoodCole said:


> Thanks for the responses guys.
> 
> As far as the actual rehab goes, I'm not asking for help there as he has a PT coach that comes by their house regularly, my aim was more along the lines of trying to provide nutritional energy and getting some weight on the guy so he does have the strength to actually perform the prescribed PT.  Thanks again guys and gal



Sorry I didn't add more food to mine but my shit was weird so I changed what I ate constantly..lol But to be honest...in my issue and what I think is the deal.. is...just put the weight on and worry about the rest later as eating period will give him the energy he needs!!


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Nov 1, 2018)

When I was in the hospital I drank a ton of those nutrient chocolate milks that are usually for old people (can’t think of the name right now). It really helped me get the nutrients in because of all the meds I couldn’t stomach much food. It tastes good and being on opiates which I’m sure he is, the chocolate hits the same receptors, and if he is like me he won’t be able to get enough of chocolate. 
Also I ate like a box of large snickers (get them from BJs) a week.. not saying that’s healthy but at least I was eating something and getting cals carbs and some protein and fats etc..

Hoping for the best brother.


----------



## Jin (Nov 1, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> When I was in the hospital I drank a ton of those nutrient chocolate milks that are usually for old people (can’t think of the name right now). It really helped me get the nutrients in because of all the meds I couldn’t stomach much food. It tastes good and being on opiates which I’m sure he is, the chocolate hits the same receptors, and if he is like me he won’t be able to get enough of chocolate.
> Also I ate like a box of large snickers (get them from BJs) a week.. not saying that’s healthy but at least I was eating something and getting cals carbs and some protein and fats etc..
> 
> Hoping for the best brother.



“Ensure”

it’s what Stonetag has for breakfast.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Nov 1, 2018)

Jin said:


> “Ensure”
> 
> it’s what Stonetag has for breakfast.



Yep that’s the name. Those and snickers really helped me.. more than anyone could know. I was under 130lbs. And at a little over 6ft I looked like death.


----------



## j2048b (Nov 2, 2018)

adding in bcaas? eaas? to help preserve what he has left, as well as plenty of veggies for potassium, salt and id see about some creatine honestly, hope he regains his strength fast

and yes ensure and any other calorie rich drinks and foods he can stuff down


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 6, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> Yep that’s the name. Those and snickers really helped me.. more than anyone could know. I was under 130lbs. And at a little over 6ft I looked like death.


Well you were dead....


----------

